# Filter for 20gal and CO2 injector



## George02 (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi guys,

I'm new to the aqua plants and still learning a lot. I have a 20 gallon fish tank with a few guppies in it and I'm trying to add plants to it. I already bought a CF light fixture for it but now I need a filter that won't lower the CO2 levels and a CO2 injector.
Currently I have a power filter Penguin 150 with a Bio Wheel and a very simple Hagen CO2 system.
I'm going for a moderately planted tank. Do you think I need a new filter and a better CO2 system?

Thanks


----------



## jamesB (Aug 31, 2006)

I had almost the exact same setup as you when I first started with plants. Unfortunately, I did not understand the fertilizer requirements and my beautiful tank ran into problems after a couple of months. Having said that you do not have to upgrade your co2 or your filter, however, you might want to, down the road, any way. The co2 system is ok, but not great. The filter is rather anemic as far as flow rate so you may run into circulation issues.

Just remember to keep the water level in the tank high enough to keep the filter return water from splashing. In other words, have the water in the tank in contact with the filter return at all times. This will help reduce surface agitation and will keep more co2 in the water.

good luck

james


----------



## George02 (Jan 11, 2007)

jamesB,

what kind of problems would I run into with a low flow rate? Also, I wouldn't need to worry about CO2 escaping if I use Seachem Excel as the carbon source, is that correct?


----------



## jamesB (Aug 31, 2006)

Low flow-rate can cause nutrient issues for parts of the tank. If you add fertilizer/excel to the tank it will be spread through the tank via the water flow caused by the filter and any power heads in the tank. Thus if water flow is an issue some plants will grow very nicely for you and others will not, all depending on their location. You could also end up with localized algae issues. However, I did not have these issues with my HOB filter, I upgraded because I wanted a quieter tank.

You are correct that excel will not out gas due to surface agitation, its not a gas. However, excel can get rather expensive.

IMO, if money is an issue, keep what you have and look at the DYI system on adding more co2 generators to your system. Keeping a tank topped off is not that hard, you do look at your tank every day right  . If money is not an issue, start with a canister filter and then upgrade your co2 and lights if you feel they are not working for you. 

james


----------



## George02 (Jan 11, 2007)

Well, I think I have strong enough lights (65 watt for 20gal) But I'm pretty sure, I don't have enough carbon there. I guess I'll try Excel and see how expensive it gets for me.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

I think you are well on your way to starting a nicely planted aquarium.

The light is about perfect with an 8 hour photoperiod.
Filter is good (take out the biowheel, and keep the waterlevel high to prevent degasing).
Using the Hagen Ladder and supplementing with Seachem Excel is a good idea, and won't cost that much for a 20 gallon tank (get a 2 liter bottle).

In the future if you do decide to change the filter, Rena Filstar XP1 works very well is can be inexpensive if you pricematch the cheapest online price you find at your local petsmart ($60).

Now the only thing you need is lots of plants and ferts! 

-John N.


----------



## George02 (Jan 11, 2007)

Well, I'm a little iffy about taking out the Bio Wheel since I have bacteria living on it. Can I still keep it if I use Seachem Excel?


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Yes, you can use the wheel and Excel together as nothing will be degased. As an FYI, you'll find that the plants, walls and decorations inside the tank will have plenty of bacteria on them to do the nitrification job that the biowheel bacteria does. Also, plants will consume any waste nutrients from fish. Bottom line, the wheel isn't completely necessary but if you're dosing with excel you can use it together. When you're injecting a gas you'll want to take it out.

-John N.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

i agree with removing the bio-wheel, its really nothing in terms or bio-filter. 

on my 20g i had a eheim 2213 which is $60 on drsfostersmith.com and it worked great with the lily pipe replacement from eheim.


----------



## George02 (Jan 11, 2007)

I just looked at that filter, it says it's for 66 gallon tanks, isn't that an over kill for a 20 gal?


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

not really, it was perfect actually. 

consider the head lost from filter to tank which decreases flow, inline heaters, co2 reactors etc and its a perfect filter. i had mine with just the filter and it was perfect. i never believe the "rated for" stuff its over rated most of the time. i mean hob are nowhere near as efficient as a canister but yet most of them are rated for much bigger tanks than what canister's are rated for.


----------



## blyxa (Jan 1, 2007)

Why would biowheel degas the water??


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Surface agitation causes CO2 to outgas very quickly. The Bio-wheel both moves the water and causes lots of surface agitation as well as simply increases the surface area of the exposed water.


----------

